# How to Connect TV with Computer Speakers



## daemon1 (Nov 17, 2014)

As LED TVs have very low Sound output, is there any way we can connect Creative 2.1 or 5.1 to TVs?


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 17, 2014)

most probably you can. 
which exact model do you have ? does it have RCA audio out ports ?

btw I recently got a new TV and it too has the same problem - low sound with usb movies


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 18, 2014)

it is possible as i have seen it at some place but haven't checked how they did that. it was sony or samsung tv and creative 5.1 speaker set.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 18, 2014)

You need an audio output port on the TV
an example is a Headphone or SPDIF/optical out
Headphone is the best option as you can directly plug in your PC speakers to the TV and have awesome sound.
Suddenly all your TV shows and movies will come to life.


----------



## daemon1 (Nov 18, 2014)

cute.bandar said:


> most probably you can.
> which exact model do you have ? does it have RCA audio out ports ?
> 
> btw I recently got a new TV and it too has the same problem - low sound with usb movies


 I have Philips 40 FHD. Same is with me, USB movies of low quality are playing well, problem with high quality sound only.



Gollum said:


> You need an audio output port on the TV
> an example is a Headphone or SPDIF/optical out
> Headphone is the best option as you can directly plug in your PC speakers to the TV and have awesome sound.
> Suddenly all your TV shows and movies will come to life.


No, there is no Headphone or SPDIF/optical out in my TV.

A Jugaad alternative is to connect a RCA cable with female 3.5 mm jack. But I am looking for some decent options.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 22, 2014)

I did a jugaad by connecting the speakers directly to my tata sky box using a mono mono to stereo (female) cable


----------

